# Turk tickeler's--ANDY's bait and tackle, why?



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Why should there be different levels of law because someone doesn't do some simple homework before they hit the river? I don't hunt, so...if I just grab my gun one day and decide to go into the woods and shoot a deer, should I get off easy because I shoot a doe without a doe permit? Should I get off easy because I used my .308 in a place where I can only use my .12 gauge? 

Jesus...how hard is it to read a couple salmon articles and maybe the regulation guide before one just turns themselves loose on the rivers?


----------



## spincaster22 (Dec 31, 2007)

Jesus...how hard is it to read a couple salmon articles and maybe the regulation guide before one just turns themselves loose on the rivers?

Jesus woud just say dump turk tickelers-centerpinning is much more lethal, and legal.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

_Last edited by Whit1; Today at 04:26 PM. Reason: In Appropiate Language....Even Abbreviated_


:lol:


----------



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

thousandcasts said:


> Why should there be different levels of law because someone doesn't do some simple homework before they hit the river? I don't hunt, so...if I just grab my gun one day and decide to go into the woods and shoot a deer, should I get off easy because I shoot a doe without a doe permit? Should I get off easy because I used my .308 in a place where I can only use my .12 gauge?
> 
> Jesus...how hard is it to read a couple salmon articles and maybe the regulation guide before one just turns themselves loose on the rivers?


been a websurfing generation, I did my homeworks, went on throw a few times at my backyard, get all the gears recommanded from people (which by the way, are just like this thread, can't agree on anything... and all got a favor of their own). and guess what??? 10 hours on my 1st day, all I did is scare the fish away whenever I through the hook down. AND 2 minutes after I got my crash course from a local regular, i am in business (which I recalled, it's more snagging than jiggin, I can't tell the difference by that time, honest to god.) reading articles aren't make you an fisherman, trial & error are! so that's an error right there. there! I admit to it! and all I am asking is lenience. AND PLEASE don't bring GOD into this argument, i am sure causing pain on fish wasn't on his master plan (regardless how you hook it, or doing catch & release). 

and for you, YES, if you don't know, and not aware of you can't use your .308, I think you should get a fair warning (might not allow you to keep a deer), but you should be easy off, but that's just my opinion, see if the court will bite into that.

Just liked Frog said, fining people aren't the solutions to the snagging problem, proper education is. Instead of just a verbal warning or something on the book, how about some hours of attending class, where you master fishermen, or DNR can teach the young & innocent.

And fishing is not as easy as your claimed to be, maybe for you is like riding the bike, but without the proper guiding, we'll never learn what's right and wrong, let along picking up bad habits from bad example.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Salmon and steelhead fishing is never "easy." Some days you light 'em up and the very next day you struggle to put one or two in the boat. That's they way it's supposed to be. However, I've been on this site since 2002 or so and every year it's the same thing..."some guys just don't know that they're snagging or doing wrong." It gets old after awhile...that's all I'm saying.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Fish Eye said:


> You don't like the level of enforcement? Well, think about that the next time the NRA dictates that you complain about a $5 increase in the cost of an annual license.


The NRA doesn't care about law enforcement. They got exactly what they wanted, screw Michigan COs, and are laughing at all the fish snagggers. Last Friday morning at Whitehall McDonalds there was a Illinios vehicle headed north with a bungle of single piece poolcue snagging rods sticking out the back window. I couldn't see if the round decal on the window was NRA as they turned north.


----------



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

thousandcasts said:


> Salmon and steelhead fishing is never "easy." Some days you light 'em up and the very next day you struggle to put one or two in the boat. That's they way it's supposed to be. However, I've been on this site since 2002 or so and every year it's the same thing..."some guys just don't know that they're snagging or doing wrong." It gets old after awhile...that's all I'm saying.


Good, you just proved my point, there are newbie every years that are misguided that will only make the matter worse. I can tell you that as a newbie, it's easy to get frustrated and "turn to the dark side" (just like Darth Vader :evil. but with the proper guide, and if someone talked to them, i am sure any true fishermen-want-to-be would feel snagging is wrong just like every oldie.

according to others, snagging been outlawed since 1991, and I know the fine been increase over the years (3-4 yrs ago was $75 I believed, now it's double). and judging by the snagging crowd at the river, I have to say there's no imporvements (someone been doing this for a while can kindly point out if i am wrong on this guess). therefore, there must be something DNR aren't doing it right, or not enough. Just my opinion, it's easier to change a guy before he turn into a monster. 

that's all i am saying.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

I'll tell you a little story. Way back about 20 years ago, the common myth was that if you were fishing legit and the fish was hooked "close" to the mouth, that was OK. Hooked in the beak, behind the jaw, etc, that was OK. I can tell you right now that I had that myth proven false by a ticket and a fine. Here I was a 19 year-old and I was probably one of the few people actually fishing for kings where I was at. After all weekend of poor results, I landed a large hen that was hooked near the back of the jaw, but outside the mouth. The guy who netted it asked if I was gonna keep it...yep, close enough to the mouth to be good, I answered. OOOOOOOPS!!!! the guy who netted it was an undercover CO. You think I didn't learn my lesson right then and there? I listened to the myths instead of asking the questions for myself, so guess what...I got exactly what I deserved for that one. 

All I'm trying to say is this: If you go to a bait shop and you pick up a "tickler" or whatever you want to call them, the light bulb should immediately pop on and you should think, "somethin' ain't right about this!"


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Snagging is against the law period. If a poacher is ticketed for snagging they deserve the fine they receive. And with that point made this thread is closed and without further comment from this particular mod other than


----------

